# Drehfelderkennung + Umschaltung 22kW Motor



## Dextro (18 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
folgendes Problem habe ich, bislang war in einer Ansteuerung eines 22kW Motors nur eine Drehfelderkennung eingebaut, die bei falschem Drehfeld ne Meldeleuchte eingeschaltet hat und den Benutzer gezeigt hat das der das Drehfeld doch bitte ändern soll, sonst funktioniert hier gar nichts. 
Ich wollte nun mal wissen ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt eine Drehrichtungsumkehr elektrisch zu erreichen.  meine idee wäre da einfach mittels Relais.


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
na klar, dafür gäbe es z.B. die Wendeschützschaltung, die du auch einsetzt, wenn du bei so einem Antrieb die Drehrichtung ändern willst.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob ich die durch ein Drehfeld-Auswerte-Relais direkt steuern würde ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Oktober 2010)

Wendeschützschaltung


----------



## diabolo150973 (18 Oktober 2010)

Du möchtest jetzt nichts in Richtung "Wendeschützschaltung" haben, oder?

Habe ich was nicht mitbekommen?

Gruß,

dia


[EDIT] MIST...WIEDER ZU LANGSAM...


----------



## Dextro (18 Oktober 2010)

im Endeffekt nicht. im Prinzip geht es darum das immer ein Rechtsdrehfeld ankommt. Es kommt ja immer drauf an wie der CE stecker beim Besitzer angeschlossen ist. ich möchte egal ob lings oder rechtsdrehfeld immer ein rechtsdrehfeld ankommend haben, da ansonsten anbauteile an den Motor hier eine Hydraulikpumpe kaputt geht


----------



## diabolo150973 (18 Oktober 2010)

*Vorsicht!!!*

Hallo,

ich würde schon in die Anleitung schreiben, dass die Maschine *unbedingt* ein "rechtes Drehfeld" benötigt. Was wäre im schlimmsten Fall, wenn Dein Drehfeldwächter defekt ist und trotz linkem Drehfeld nicht meckert?

Oder eventuell doppelt abfragen... Wenn Dein Kunde die Drehfelder, trotz Hinweis von Dir, nicht in den Griff bekommt, hat er den schwarzen Peter.
Wenn Du aber irgendetwas breit fährst, hast Du ein Problem!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Oktober 2010)

Naja, ob du eine Wendeschützschaltung meinst oder nicht - das wäre der Weg. Ansonsten könntest du natürlich die Pumpe auch noch über einen FU laufen lassen. Dem ist das Eingangseitig egal, ob du rechtes Drehfeld hast oder nicht - der macht es sich dann ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## -V- (19 Oktober 2010)

Dextro schrieb:


> im Endeffekt nicht. im Prinzip geht es darum das immer ein Rechtsdrehfeld ankommt. Es kommt ja immer drauf an wie der CE stecker beim Besitzer angeschlossen ist. ich möchte egal ob lings oder rechtsdrehfeld immer ein rechtsdrehfeld ankommend haben, da ansonsten anbauteile an den Motor hier eine Hydraulikpumpe kaputt geht



Da ein 22kw Motor mit Sicherheit eine Stern-Dreieck-Schaltung besitzt, könntest du ein Drehfeldüberwachunsrealis mit 2 Kontakten verwenden.
Diesses gibt dann bei Rechtsdrehfeld die Steuerspannug frei.

Denn zweiten Kontakt kannst du ja weiterhin für die Lampe verwenden.


----------

